# EX Boyfriend Asked to Return Presents



## Sarah44 (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi I am new here. My ex bf broke up with me and moved out two weeks ago. He took some presents(an old IPhone, glass cups, etc.) gave me with him when he moved out. Today he asked to take the BBQ he bought for me two years ago. He said it was not a gift.... also he is complaining all the things he did for me, I am not a good person that's why I was divorced, one of my friend approach him behind my back - I have no idea what he is talking, and I am not interested for knowing it.

My question is should I give him the BBQ? If I gave the BBQ, will he non-stop ask more and more things from me? Thanks,


----------



## tom72 (Nov 4, 2017)

Ask him for a list of things his wanting and take it from there?


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Tell him hell no, the barbecue stays. Two years is an awful long time to “retract” a gift.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Go no contact. 

ETA:  

Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah, ghost him...do not reply do not respond...he is just being a jerk.


----------



## Sarah44 (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks for the inputs girls. That's what I am thinking too... no more contact. I was grateful for the good time we spent together, now he makes me feel disgusting.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Sarah44 said:


> Thanks for the inputs *girls*. That's what I am thinking too... no more contact. I was grateful for the good time we spent together, now he makes me feel disgusting.


This might be the "Ladies Lounge" but men post here too.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My general rule is that any gifts given during a relationship belong to the person they were given to and shouldn't be returned unless they are family heirlooms. In other words, unless the BBQ belonged to his grandpa, it's yours to keep.


----------



## manwithnoname (Feb 3, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> This might be the "Ladies Lounge" but men post here too.


Some of us hang out at the back of the lounge wearing shades, checking things out.

>


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

MJJEAN said:


> My general rule is that any gifts given during a relationship belong to the person they were given to and shouldn't be returned unless they are family heirlooms. In other words, unless the BBQ belonged to his grandpa, it's yours to keep.


I agree. If this is not the case then there's a house and a diamond ring I need to talk to someone about.


----------



## NickyT (Aug 14, 2017)

He is using the bbq as an excuse to keep in touch and get his digs in. I agree with the others. Ghost this guy. And unless at some point he said, "If we break up I get the bbq" it stays with you.

If you feel there are things that he wants (and you are generous enough to comply) or if there are things you feel he should have, gather them up and put them on the front porch. Tell him there are some things that you thought he might like to keep and the hours they will be there, then leave for that time. 

Other than that, utterly ghost him. You are not obligated to listen to his whining about all the things he did for you! You owe him nothing. He can take his little tally sheet of his good works and save it for the gatekeeper to the afterlife.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

manwithnoname said:


> Some of us hang out at the back of the lounge wearing shades, checking things out.
> 
> >


Yeah, we're on to you lounge lizards.:wink2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Sarah44 said:


> Thanks for the inputs girls. That's what I am thinking too... no more contact. I was grateful for the good time we spent together, now he makes me feel disgusting.


*A gentleman here!

You did good, girl! Seeing something as self-serving as him in the rear view mirror can be one of the most redeeming sights that you'd ever want to see!

Rest assured that love ain't anything like that! Keep searching ~ you will find it in a guy who you finally find that truly loves and respects you for the woman who you truly are!*


----------



## Staisha (Sep 20, 2016)

This is a low act. But I advise you to return the presents.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

No, of course you don't give him the BBQ.

I would wrap it in heavy-duty chains and padlock it to the garage wall.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Sarah44 said:


> Hi I am new here. My ex bf broke up with me and moved out two weeks ago. He took some presents(an old IPhone, glass cups, etc.) gave me with him when he moved out. Today he asked to take the BBQ he bought for me two years ago. He said it was not a gift.... also he is complaining all the things he did for me, I am not a good person that's why I was divorced, one of my friend approach him behind my back - I have no idea what he is talking, and I am not interested for knowing it.
> 
> My question is should I give him the BBQ? If I gave the BBQ, will he non-stop ask more and more things from me? Thanks,


Give him what he is asking for and get it over with. In the scale of life, the cost of what he's asking for is trivial compared to your ability to break free and move on.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Sarah44 said:


> Hi I am new here. My ex bf broke up with me and moved out two weeks ago. He took some presents(an old IPhone, glass cups, etc.) gave me with him when he moved out. Today he asked to take the BBQ he bought for me two years ago. He said it was not a gift.... also he is complaining all the things he did for me, I am not a good person that's why I was divorced, one of my friend approach him behind my back - I have no idea what he is talking, and I am not interested for knowing it.
> 
> My question is should I give him the BBQ? If I gave the BBQ, will he non-stop ask more and more things from me? Thanks,


I think you need to consult a lawyer for some proper legal advice.

And you are best rid of him.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Sarah44 said:


> Hi I am new here. My ex bf broke up with me and moved out two weeks ago. He took some presents(an old IPhone, glass cups, etc.) gave me with him when he moved out. Today he asked to take the BBQ he bought for me two years ago. He said it was not a gift.... also he is complaining all the things he did for me, I am not a good person that's why I was divorced, one of my friend approach him behind my back - I have no idea what he is talking, and I am not interested for knowing it.
> 
> My question is should I give him the BBQ? If I gave the BBQ, will he non-stop ask more and more things from me? Thanks,


Oh man, this puts me in the way back machine. My BF bought me a refrigerator when mine died. I was going to the recycle center to buy one on the cheap. But NOOO. I NEEDED the best and nicest. Over my objection he bought the nice one. Fast forward to his cheating and my dumping him. He asked me for the refrigerator. I had exactly one word for him. No.

He gave you the BBQ. I would stop talking to him if it were me. Then he could not "ask" me for anything.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Why are you still in contact? 

Block him.


----------



## Mario Kempes (Jun 12, 2010)

Sarah44 said:


> Hi I am new here. My ex bf broke up with me and moved out two weeks ago. He took some presents(an old IPhone, glass cups, etc.) gave me with him when he moved out. Today he asked to take the BBQ he bought for me two years ago. He said it was not a gift.... also he is complaining all the things he did for me, I am not a good person that's why I was divorced, one of my friend approach him behind my back - I have no idea what he is talking, and I am not interested for knowing it.
> 
> My question is should I give him the BBQ? If I gave the BBQ, will he non-stop ask more and more things from me? Thanks,


You're lucky to be rid of him!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

if you were given a gift then he shouldn't be taking any of them. Make sure you have changed the locks. Ignore all contact.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Give the louse everything he has given you. That way you dont have anything to remind you of his pettiness. Also, he will have no reason to return. Good riddance.


----------

